# Beer Advocate traders



## gruelurks (Feb 16, 2010)

Just curious if any of you on here are also on Beer Advocate as well, and are up for some beer/sauce trading. I love a good sauce as well as getting sauced on good beer, and would enjoy trading some local beers/sauces with any of you. Being in Metro Detroit, I have access to a lot of awesome beers.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

It all tastes good with enuff Kalu in it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actully, I like it on ice with some heavy cream.
But useally what ever the venda-bait machine kicks out at work.


----------



## slim (Feb 16, 2010)

im down for trading some good local brews


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 16, 2010)

im on beer advocate but i have never done any of the beer trading... i might be interested.. I can get a good selection of Schlaflys (St.Louis) and Blue Grass Brewing Company (BBC from Louisville, KY) send me a msg if u r interested


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

I screwed up and posted here, thot it was tyhe coffee thread


----------



## wutang (Feb 16, 2010)

I have looked at the beer advocate site on occasion. Good stuff. I live in Omaha, Ne and have easy access to a few good micro brews. Boulevard brewery and Empyrean brewery are both close enough that I have easy access. There are also a few specialty beer stores in town that have some obscure beers. 

Good idea!


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to start brewing my our beer.. just got a kit for Vday ... hope i can start brewing this weekend... will post as im doing it..


----------



## xsists (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm on BA but I never do any trading.  If your interested let me know!  I'm in WI so I can get anything local if you want.  Most of the stuff from MI we get here too.  I'm a sucker for some Bells Two Hearted or Hopslam and a big fan of Founders Double Trouble.  Let me know if there is anything from WI you are interested in and we can work something out!


----------



## gruelurks (Feb 16, 2010)

PM's sent! If anyone wants some MI beers from Bells, Founders, Shorts, etc.. let me know. I live close to a lot of the good breweries in the Detroit area like Dragonmead, Kuhnhenn, etc...


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

And Slim can get some of those nice Bourbon Ales that the rest of us can't get.


----------



## bob g (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola,

I'm on BA but I haven't done any trading. I use it mostly to research beer. Another member of our brew club trades constantly! He's been very happy with the process and he's good about sharing.  LOL!

Prost, 
Bob


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 18, 2010)

i can also get the bourbon ales.. i still have a couple bourbon barrel ales from Schlaflys that were released on in KY if anyone is interested... hit me up...


----------



## xsists (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm looking for some Pliny the Younger, if anyone sees it or can get it, let me know!


----------

